# The Expendables



## Joe88 (Aug 4, 2010)

anyone gonna see this?

it has just about every action movie star from the 80's and 90's

Sylvester Stallone
Jason Statham
Jet Li
Dolph Lundgren
Mickey Rourke
Randy Couture
Terry Crews
Eric Roberts
Steve Austin
David Zayas
Gary Daniels
Bruce Willis
Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 4, 2010)

.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 4, 2010)

ah I wait till it gets ripped, looks lifeless to me, like the egos of the actors are bigger than their acting, might be good, in terms of action, but substance, but then again who goes to an action movie for substance, I'll just to see it free.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Aug 4, 2010)

To be honest, i really enjoy these mindless action movies. If Kurt Russell, Jean-Claude Van Damme and Chow Yun-Fat were in the cast, this movie would be perfect.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 4, 2010)

Seems like generic action movie with a shit ton of explosions and no plot or character development.

Count me in.


----------

